# Firefox add-on problem



## Surgat (Mar 9, 2007)

None of my Firefox extensions or themes seem to be working. It says "This add-on will be upgraded when Firefox is restarted," or "restart Firefox to use"  under a bunch of them, even though I've restarted Firefox (and reinstalled 2.0.0.2) many times. There are a number of extensions that don't say that I need to restart Firefox to use, but aren't working anyways. It _doesn't_ say that they're "not compatible with Firefox 2.0.0.2" [at least under most of them; there's no mystery there]. I also cannot download new extensions or themes, or delete/uninstall add-ons that aren't compatible with 2.0.0.2. 

I really liked "NoScript," "Dictionary Search," "Adblock Plus," and that "Pimpzilla" theme, too. Anyone know what's wrong?


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't know what to say other than Adblock Plus works fine for me.

have you installed any new software (other than FF upgrades) recently? New add-ons?


----------



## robomilk (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you tried the Mozilla Knowledge Base? If the answer isn't there there's also a forum where you can usually get good support from specialists... very quickly might I add! Worked for me when my Firefox stopped starting up.


----------



## darkdoomer (Mar 10, 2007)

www.opera.com 

:???:

...*hides self*


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 10, 2007)

Everything for Firefox is still working fine for me.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 10, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Don't know what to say other than Adblock Plus works fine for me.
> 
> have you installed any new software (other than FF upgrades) recently? New add-ons?



I recently installed McAfee SiteAdvisor. When I clicked on "disable" and restarted FF, I got back some of my add-ons (Adblock, Forecast Fox, IE view, gTranslate, etc), but not all of them. 

It might be the problem, though I cant seem to uninstall it, and whenever I restart FF it seems to be on again (with "this add-on will be disabled when Firefox is restarted" underneath).   



			
				robomilk said:
			
		

> Have you tried the Mozilla Knowledge Base? If the answer isn't there there's also a forum where you can usually get good support from specialists... very quickly might I add! Worked for me when my Firefox stopped starting up.



Thanks, I didn't know about that.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 13, 2007)

It may fix your problem and it may not, but I highly recommend getting MR Tech Local Install.  It greatly improves the Firefox Add-On functionality (which includes both Extensions and Themes).


----------

